# MAC Watch



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry for the link,

but yeah anyway

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ew-hell-heroes-demonstration-November-11.html

look at these fucking tools.

http://www.muslimsagainstcrusades.com/

To be fair, they are better at web desing than the EDL i will give them that.


----------



## elfman (Oct 31, 2011)

For such a tiny group, that website seems a bit too good...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

Goverment set up init....


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2011)

12 man, one website, breaking history in two.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

if we talk about this will they get bigger?

should i just delete the thread now?


----------



## smokedout (Oct 31, 2011)

there were posters stuck up round here for them a couple of years ago, theyve been at it for a while, but dont seem to have got every far


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> if we talk about this will they get bigger?
> 
> should i just delete the thread now?


Don't be so egotistical bob. You have no power.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Don't be so egotistical bob. You have no power.



I know Pete Tong has it


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 31, 2011)

brilliant stuff on the MAC website about the polytheistic pagan halloween conspiracy supported by the queen etc etc


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 31, 2011)

bob:
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2010/11/15/edl-mac-same-thing/
they are so marginalised as to be irrelevant only to the EDL!


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

I think this thread may be two or three years late ...


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Sorry for the link,
> 
> but yeah anyway
> 
> ...



that site is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry was busy doing stuff


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> that site is unintentionally hilarious.



The Daily mail?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 31, 2011)

nah the jihadi site with pictures of pubs, the queen, etc with "cancelled" written all over it


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> nah the jihadi site with pictures of pubs, the queen, etc with "cancelled" written all over it



It's clearly aimed at winning over the man or woman in the street.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 1, 2011)

it's unbelievable isn't it? You'd think that they'd be a bit more subtle but that site is so extreme it's like a parody of itself.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 1, 2011)

There's one section where they are complaining about mugs being sold in Tesco's for the price of 80p for 1 or two for £2! Has to be up there with the EDL's "bring back our bacon burger" campaign.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> There's one section where they are complaining about mugs being sold in Tesco's for the price of 80p for 1 or two for £2! Has to be up there with the EDL's "bring back our bacon burger" campaign.



What's their "logic"? (if there is any, doesnt sound like it by the looks of things)


----------



## skitr (Nov 1, 2011)

Because of this thread, they will have 10 million supporters by their next demo.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 1, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> There's one section where they are complaining about mugs being sold in Tesco's for the price of 80p for 1 or two for £2! Has to be up there with the EDL's "bring back our bacon burger" campaign.


Hold on, people complain about that here.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 1, 2011)

A friend met some of them and by his account they are less than bright.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 1, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hold on, people complain about that here.



Crypto-Salafi Jihadists obviously.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2011)

skitr said:


> Because of this thread, they will have 10 million supporters by their next demo.


 Another idiot


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 1, 2011)

FACT


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 1, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> What's their "logic"?



Tescohen.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuck mini babybell.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2011)

why are you giving them publicity?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone here in the same SWP branch as choudary (Portsmouth? Southampton?) and have dealings with him then?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 2, 2011)

This guys my favorite,.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone here in the same SWP branch as choudary (Portsmouth? Southampton?) and have dealings with him then?


State asset?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

Been mooted on more than one occasion i believe...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone here in the same SWP branch as choudary (Portsmouth? Southampton?) and have dealings with him then?



He was in the SWP?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> He was in the SWP?


Apparently that was his first foray into political activism...as hinted at above, there's a number of possible motivations - all of which would prove, i think, interesting.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

What sort of animal drinks woodpecker cider?


----------



## manny-p (Nov 2, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> What sort of animal drinks woodpecker cider?


his choice gets worse-


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 2, 2011)

Downward spiral


----------



## treelover (Nov 2, 2011)

'Anyone here in the same SWP branch as choudary (Portsmouth? Southampton?) and have dealings with him then? '

Bingo!, i thought he may have had a Trot period..


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 3, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Anyone here in the same SWP branch as choudary (Portsmouth? Southampton?) and have dealings with him then?



What sort of time period? I don't remember him from when I was around them (2000-2001) I know Barneypig was a member in Southampton at some point before that...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 3, 2011)

Early 90s i think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 3, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




he's not very charismatic. I was hoping for some old-time ranting.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 3, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Early 90s i think.



Might have coincided with him then


----------



## love detective (Nov 3, 2011)

is that a euphiminims?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 3, 2011)

love detective said:


> is that a euphiminims?



Ask Barney?


----------



## audiotech (Nov 3, 2011)

treelover said:


> Bingo!, i thought he may have had a Trot period..



Yeah, right.

What about Ygael Gluckstein, from Zionism to Trotskyism?


----------



## october_lost (Nov 3, 2011)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> What sort of time period? I don't remember him from when I was around them (2000-2001) I know Barneypig was a member in Southampton at some point before that...


The fellow was way ahead of the SWP's turn to Islam...by a good ten years.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 4, 2011)

He's not the only Islamist from an SWP background, Ed Hussein mentions a couple including a white bloke from a non Muslim background in 'The Islamist'.


----------



## october_lost (Nov 4, 2011)

Is the book any good?


----------



## audiotech (Nov 4, 2011)

october_lost said:


> Is the book any good?



Not read it yet.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 6, 2011)

That MAC site is down btw.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's one for all you secret squirrel types. He was on that shit debate program on BBC1 this morning. Nick griffin _tweeted furiously_ that he was being allowed to speak without challenge and that he never was...5 seconds later the program went off air? Do you detect the dread hand of Alan Lake and assorted string pullers behind this luther?


----------



## Luther Blissett (Nov 6, 2011)

Choudary wasn't speaking without challenge.

It's either a genuine fault, a disgruntled employee who knocked a switch 'accidentally on purpose', or the hand of G-d. You decide 
I don't give a fig either way, but it might well fuel people who indulge in conspiracy-theory (which incidently EDL do - their 'online media team' thinks he's a state asset and has said so on more than one occasion - we have the screenies).

Mocking hitherto relevant mention of the US think tank Center for Security Policy's project Center for Vigilant Freedom & it's involvement in the 'reform' of European rightwing ultra-nationalist groups away from antisemitism to anti-Islam in an unrelated thread by way of insinuating some vast rightwing conspiracy (when there is no conspiracy it's all out in the open) makes you look like an insidious immature **** with a grudge.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 7, 2011)

october_lost said:


> Is the book any good?



Yes, as long as you keep Hussein's agenda and current politics (liberal, secular pro-state) in mind while reading it.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2011)

It just all seems a bit 'four lions' ish to me tbf.


----------



## treelover (Nov 8, 2011)

'On Armistice Day, the Islamist group Muslims Against Crusades is holding a demonstration under the banner of "Hell for Heroes'

It seems they are having another outing:

and remember, To islamists, hell is a real place...


----------



## elfman (Nov 8, 2011)

hello for heroes? Do they understand what a 'hero' is supposed to be?


----------



## likesfish (Nov 9, 2011)

doesn't make him a state asset otherwise you'd have to put the swp and other marginal political players on the payroll
 probably at least one informer in his rank though. which is what the security services ought to be doing even if its fairly futile


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 9, 2011)

october_lost said:


> Is the book any good?



It's not bad, worth reading for sure.  I didn't find his writing style brilliant but gives a great insight into what actually goes on within the organisations.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently Theresa May has just announced that MAC will be banned from operating at midnight tonight. Possibly to divert attention away from border agency scandal?


----------



## likesfish (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah like thats going to fucking boder agency scandal will continue
 as will IAC Islam against crusaders  or even MAAC muslims angry about crusaders 

even the people on arrse though the half dozen chods in mac needed to be ignored ranther than pandered to by the daily mail so everyone could get outraged.

them and the edl are like a circle of stupid EDL point at MAC get outraged and call for marches through Muslim areas. MAC point to the edl and tell young Muslims they can defend them and the circle of stupid is complete


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 10, 2011)

Delroy Booth said:


> Apparently Theresa May has just announced that MAC will be banned from operating at midnight tonight. Possibly to divert attention away from border agency scandal?


it's being spun as being done now to stop the proposed poppy burning ceremony tomorrow...but yeah, the timing is fortunate for May, who is clinging on by her fingertips.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 13, 2011)

Mrs_Pig reminded me that there was a chowdrey who was amongst the student bunch that lived in the Newton/ st Marys SWP rented house.
 I cannot remember much about him, but she says he was a posh stude git.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 13, 2011)

See as soon as i started this thread they got banned.... FACT


----------



## Luther Blissett (Nov 13, 2011)

TRUFAX


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 14, 2011)

barney_pig said:


> Mrs_Pig reminded me that there was a chowdrey who was amongst the student bunch that lived in the Newton/ st Marys SWP rented house.
> I cannot remember much about him, but she says he was a posh stude git.



Good man I knew you would come through with summat


----------



## krink (Nov 15, 2011)

is the mac attack back? that's what someone on the facebooks said

http://www.izharudeen.com/index.html


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 15, 2011)

krink said:


> is the mac attack back? that's what someone on the facebooks said
> 
> http://www.izharudeen.com/index.html



Looks like it, they most likely have a new name and website permanently on standby.  Just like the government will ban them again at the most opportunistic time.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 17, 2022)

Recent MAC news in relation to the investigation into British Daesh members:



> ...One piece of information emerged from the hostages they spoke to, which was “fairly unremarkable” to the hostage but proved very significant to police.
> 
> It was the recollection of a conversation where one of the captors mentioned that he had been arrested at an English Defence League march in London.
> 
> ...











						Hostages gave vital help to identify British IS gang members in Syria
					

Advanced analysis of fragments of information enabled Scotland Yard to identify three of jihadis who held and tortured captives




					www.theguardian.com


----------

